# Pike Lake State Park



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Everyone. I ask about a month or two ago about taking little one fishing & camping. 

Went to Pike Lake State Park. Kids had a blast. They didn't want to leave.

Kids did some fishing too. caught 5 largemouth bass (all about 8 - 10 inches). 

I caught 1 LM & this large Channel Cat:B (see pic), was about 32 inches. after I caught him the kids did want to fish anymore because they were affraid of catching another Big Fish.

All in All it was a Great Weekend. The kids are hooked on both fishing and camping.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

oops having trouble posting pic from photobucket.

<a href="http://s537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/co_trout/Fishing/?action=view&current=DSCN0889.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/co_trout/Fishing/DSCN0889.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Catfish picturehttp://s537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/co_trout/Fishing/?action=view&current=DSCN0889.jpg

is there an easier way to post pictures???


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

From your photobucket copie the "IMG" choice and you will get this. Hope that helps....Dan
PS NICE fish!!!


----------

